# Do you use your grill in the winter?



## GB

OK this question is more for our friends in the North and areas where it gets VERY cold in the winter. Are you the type of person who needs to grill year round? Do you shovel a path to the grill in 4 feet of snow?

What about in the rain for those who live in nicer climates? Do you stand outside with an umbrella (or even without) and use your grill?

I am definitely one of those people. The is very little weather that will keep me from my grill. I just love using it so much.


----------



## MJ

I grill year round except if it gets below 0. And that all depends if there is a football game on. I always grill out for a football game.


----------



## Raine

Here is one of our rain solutions. We have a dozen or so tents, canopies, umbrella's we use.


----------



## lindatooo

If we didn't grill in the rain in Oregon we'd never grill!


----------



## DampCharcoal

Depends on the wind chill factor! If I lose feeling in my fingers within a couple minutes it's a No Go! I've grilled in zero degree temps and no wind with no problem! Also, I have a covered porch so shoveling snow is usually not a factor.


----------



## pdswife

Year round here in Seattle.  We just get used to soggy meat.  LOL.!!


----------



## buckytom

count another grill addict! i grill all year long, so long as it's not torrential rain or snow at the time. i have dug out a path in the snow many times, so long as it has stopped. my weber kettle is under a big apple tree in the backyard, but if it's precipitatin' too much, it ends up being too difficult to keep lit and control the temp.


----------



## lindatooo

Soggy meat or soggy cook????


----------



## SierraCook

I grill all year around, unless it is a blizzard outside.  I have not grilled at all this winter because my grill is not working.  I am going to buy a new one this Spring.


----------



## Hungry

Being in So. Cal. there is no problem grilling the year around.

In rainey weather, I found that I can wheel my grill up to the patio door and it will be under the eve of the house. I stand in the house and grill away The odors that drifts in the house, with the smoke is a problem at times. Just whets the appitite 

Charlie


----------



## LeeAnn

This year has not had much grilling going on, but we used to use it pretty much year round.  It was always the hubby's job.  I haven't a clue how to even turn the thing on!  I need to learn.  My girls love bbq'd chicken and ribs and veggies.  Chicken is the favorite for the girls.


----------



## Andy M.

I live in a condo and we are asked to shovel off our decks after it snows so the moisture won't damage the wood structure of the deck.  

Truth is, I've always been shoveling a path to the grill.  We use it year-round.  Even when, as GB can attest, we have the 3rd or 4th snowiest winter in our history!


----------



## Brooksy

The Barby's available 365 days a year. Haven't had to shovel snow yet, but neither rain, nor sleet nor snow would keep this fella from his barby duties.


----------



## Lizald

This is one dear to my heart - I live in the UK and if we waited for reliably fine weather - we'd never cook at all - in fact I'm buying some salmon steaks this week - hopefully it will be dry enough to cook outside this weekend - if not, then I'll grill or bake them  

Liz


http://find-a-seafood-recipe.com


----------



## ronjohn55

We didn't use our grill at all this winter, but it had more to do with the grill being packed WAY into the back of the garage then it had to do with the weather...

We did fire up the smoker once or twice, though. 

John


----------



## lutzzz

GB said:
			
		

> OK this question is more for our friends in the North and areas where it gets VERY cold in the winter. Are you the type of person who needs to grill year round? Do you shovel a path to the grill in 4 feet of snow?
> 
> What about in the rain for those who live in nicer climates? Do you stand outside with an umbrella (or even without) and use your grill?
> 
> I am definitely one of those people. The is very little weather that will keep me from my grill. I just love using it so much.


 
Absolutely!  
I can't envision cooking a steak in a fry pan.. well on my boat I've cooked them in a cast iron grill pan... but that's called "any port in a storm".. However, I have a nifty little charcoal grill unit that mounts on a rail of my boat... so unless I'm taking water over the side or drenched in rain, I'll fire that up.

It's the only way to fly! Jude 2:5


----------



## choclatechef

I was using my smoker/grill to make my drunken smoked ham one winter day.  It was on the cement floored front porch because of the weather and partially blocked from the street by a brick planter box.

Apparently somebody saw smoke, and the next thing I knew firetrucks were all over the place!!!!!!!


----------



## lutzzz

choclatechef said:
			
		

> ... and the next thing I knew firetrucks were all over the place!!!!!!!


 
Yeah.. that happened to me once. I use that Weber chimney thing to start my charcoal... where you stuff newspapers in the bottom (charcoal in the top) and light the newspaper... 

That puts out a LOT of smoke when it first starts.. all that newspaper burning.. So once my neighbors figured out that's what I was doing, they stopped calling the fire department on me


----------



## middie

we keep our grill in the garage (cause one year bees built a hive in it) but anyway... we grill in the rain sure... but in the winter no way.  you can't pay me enough to go ut there and shovel a path to the garage lol


----------



## Raine

We have a carport and a garage. Can't get in the garage for the corvette.  Sometimes we move under the carport. 

Also have a variety of umbrellas, tents, etc.  Here is one we did when we were expecting a little rain.


----------



## lutzzz

*Rainee*

What a GREAT "off-set" smoker/grill... about what I'd expect from someone from North Carolina where ya all knows about "Q".

Bet you can feed the whole neighborhood with that ...

I'll let you know next time I'm in the area ... I'll bring my own fork


----------



## Raine

Thanks, actually that is the one we had made to take to competitions.  Our big offset is about 4 times that size. On the big cooker we can get about 40 butts.
Not sure how well you can see the big one in this picture.


----------



## Raine

Now why didn't it insert the image?


----------



## mugsy27

Rainee...is the house next to yours for sale by chance??


----------



## Raine

LOL. Not next door, but there are some in the neighborhood.

We take good care of the neighbors. Any extra that we have goes to them or the fire station.  We have them over to eat.  And they are our guinea pigs, especially for desserts.

One neighbor even lets us park our big cooker and the competiton trailer in his driveway. So we have to take care of him for sure.


----------



## middie

mugsy27 said:
			
		

> Rainee...is the house next to yours for sale by chance??


mugsy, forget the house next door... we're moving into rainee's house


----------



## lutzzz

*WOW Rainee*

WOWEEEEEEEeeeeeeee Rainee (is that a word? anyway it rhymes   that's a Big one!!!

I got a program awhile back so I could learn how to touch up some of my photos... the Orcas, Humpbacks, etc. don't always cooperate and pose in good light!

So, I figured I can't stay computer illiterate all my life.. and my son is a Senior Software Engineer with Microsoft and it embarrasses him that ol "dad" struggles trying to hook up his mouse. So I'm trying to learn.

Anyway, I took a rough cut at lightening up your picture and hopefully it's posted below.. so we can see the pork butts.. now THAT load of food WILL feed the whole neighborhood.. probably the whole town too   how neat.

Thanks for the picture/s.


----------



## Raine

Thanks. You're getting the hang of it.   Here is a close up of some butts.


----------



## lindatooo

I'm getting hungry....VERY hungry!!!!!!


----------



## cookieee

OK this thread is over 15 years old. And as far as I could tell, Bucky and Andy are the only two people that posted on it left still hanging around. lol

What I want to know, other than Bucky and Andy, are there any "newbies" here that are still grilling this time of year? And if you are, have you visited this website?https://tvwbb.com/forum.php.


----------



## roadfix

I've been a member of virtual weber forum for about 10 years now....

Oh, and I use my grill and smoker year round...


----------



## cookieee

roadfix said:


> I've been a member of virtual weber forum for about 10 years now....
> 
> Oh, and I use my grill and smoker year round...


Roadfix, that's great. I'm happy about both your replies.  Do you use roadfix on the weber forum?


----------



## roadfix

cookieee said:


> Roadfix, that's great. I'm happy about both your replies.  Do you use roadfix on the weber forum?



No, they require you to use your real name on that forum, so no roadfix there..


----------



## buckytom

cookieee said:


> What I want to know, other than Bucky and Andy,



Awwwww... 

We can visit sites too.


----------



## pepperhead212

I use mine, but only occasionally, when it gets somewhat warm.  I would have used the side 
burner on it when I made that tea smoked chicken, but it was very windy - another frequent problem with this erratic weather we've been having.


----------



## cookieee

cookieee said:


> OK this thread is over 15 years old. And as far as I could tell, Bucky and Andy are the only two people that posted on it left still hanging around. lol
> 
> What I want to know, other than Bucky and Andy, are there any "newbies" here that are still grilling this time of year? And if you are, have you visited this website?https://tvwbb.com/forum.php.



Sorry, it does sound like that doesn't it?  Didn't mean it too.


----------



## Cheryl J

Wow, what a blast from the past that you took the time to look this up, cookieee! 

I love grilling....and I pretty much grill all year 'round.


----------



## Kayelle

It probably would have made more sense to start a new thread with the question, but people living in both Florida and southern California generally grill all year round. 

Living here, I grill outdoors as long as it's comfortable, and if it's a little cold for me, I use an electric heater at my feet. I LOVE to grill with a good book, good music, and a few glasses of wine. It makes me happy.


----------



## cookieee

Kayelle said:


> It probably would have made more sense to start a new thread with the question, but people living in both Florida and southern California generally grill all year round.
> 
> Living here, I grill outdoors as long as it's comfortable, and if it's a little cold for me, I use an electric heater at my feet. I LOVE to grill with a good book, good music, and a few glasses of wine. It makes me happy.



I guess I should have stated I was interested in what people that live in the snowy part of the US do about grilling. I have posted a few grilling recipes and I was just wondering if I should wait till warmer weather to post any more. 

You do make it sound really relaxing and enjoyable.


----------



## CraigC

cookieee, as you know we only have two seasons in south Florida, Summer and Tourist. I have several pieces of outdoor cooking equipment and use them year round. Some pieces I have attachments/add ons that make them more versatile. During Summer, we cook outside quite a bit to avoid using the stove top and oven.


----------



## Rocklobster

cookieee said:


> I guess I should have stated I was interested in what people that live in the snowy part of the US do about grilling. I have posted a few grilling recipes and I was just wondering if I should wait till warmer weather to post any more.
> 
> You do make it sound really relaxing and enjoyable.


Can Canadians join this conversation? Come on up and help me find my grill..


----------



## Just Cooking

Rocklobster said:


> Can Canadians join this conversation? *Come on up and help me find my grill*..



 

Ross


----------



## cookieee

roadfix said:


> No, they require you to use your real name on that forum, so no roadfix there..



I've been a member for about 3 years now. Can you guess who I am?


----------



## cookieee

Rocklobster said:


> Can Canadians join this conversation? Come on up and help me find my grill..


I'll be right up as soon as I finish sunbathing.


----------



## cookieee

CraigC said:


> cookieee, as you know we only have two seasons in south Florida, Summer and Tourist. I have several pieces of outdoor cooking equipment and use them year round. Some pieces I have attachments/add ons that make them more versatile. During Summer, we cook outside quite a bit to avoid using the stove top and oven.



Yes, and the wife stays inside in the nice AC kitchen making the sides.  DH has gotten wise to that


----------



## roadfix

cookieee said:


> I've been a member for about 3 years now. Can you guess who I am?



Cookie is your real name?


----------



## tenspeed

CraigC said:


> cookieee, as you know we only have two seasons in south Florida, Summer and Tourist.


  According to the book, "New England Weather, New England Climate", by Zielinski and Keim, we have four seasons in New England: Ski Season, Mud Season, Beach and Lake Season, and Foliage Season.


----------



## cookieee

roadfix said:


> Cookie is your real name?



No, I meant by what I have posted there. lol


----------



## taxlady

How? 

My grill is under the pointy mound of snow on the right.

My patio table is under the mound on the left.


----------



## Kayelle

How is right! @*Taxi.*


----------



## Just Cooking

Kayelle said:


> How is right! @*Taxi.*



+1...

I must not complain about Missouri weather!

I must not complain about Missouri weather!

I must not complain about Missouri weather!

Ross


----------



## larry_stewart

During the winter, weather permitting, ill use the grill monthly.  The rest of the year, its probably more like weekly.


----------



## roadfix

cookieee said:


> No, I meant by what I have posted there. lol



OK, I'm one of several Georges there.  Rock.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Well, I'm not exactly a 'newbie' here at DC,
but I grill year round … 





the two places that we've lived here on
the Mainland
the lower 48
the continental United States,
we've had inclement weather from 
time to time



I really don't mind it at all 
ya gotta eat and why not eat what you want
no matter the time of year


----------



## bradger

sometimes in the winter, i have a screened in porch attached to my house so most weather conditions don't bother me except low teens or lower.


----------



## Bitser

I grill outdoors in all weather except high winds, drenching rain, or wet, blowing snow.

Besides a normal charcoal grill, I have a Cobb Cooker, an outdoor charcoal oven, that works a treat year-round. 







It takes 12-14 briquets to roast a whole chicken.  I usually spatchcock the bird as it cooks more quickly and evenly.  






It is a bugger to clean, alas!  But worth the extra effort.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

When I was younger (throughout my 40's, and mid-wat into my 50's),I lived in Upper Peninsula Michigan.  By the end of Jan.. we had about 4 foot of snow on the ground.  I dug a path from my front door, about 3 foot wide, 20 foot or so into the front yard. for my 22 inch  Webber Kettle, with about a 2 foot space all the way around it.  I took all of the shoveled snow and piled it at least 6 foot high, by 2 foot deep, by 8 foot long to make a wind break on the West side of the circle, as a wind break.  Then, it didn't matter what the weather was like.  If it was 25', to sub-zero, if I felt like grilling, I'd be out there.  Sometimes it'd be snowing so hard that the snowflakes would catch in my beard, and mustache, melt, and then freeze,  When i went back ibto the house, I looked like the abominable snowman.    I have pictures.  Never let weather get in the way of a charcoal grilled chunk of meat.

o sad.  Evidently, I lost a bunch of good pictures when I destroyed my last hard drive.  Oh well, life goes on.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the orth


----------



## Bitser

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> We had about 4 foot of snow on the ground.  I dug a path from my front door, about 3 foot wide, 20 foot or so into the front yard. for my 22 inch  Weber Kettle, with about a 2 foot space all the way around it.  I took all of the shoveled snow and piled it at least 6 foot high, by 2 foot deep, by 8 foot long to make a wind break on the West side of the circle, as a wind break.  Then, it didn't matter what the weather was like. . . Never let weather get in the way of a charcoal grilled chunk of meat.



True grit!


----------

